# What Self Inflating camping pad would you recommend?



## Pauline1954 (May 17, 2019)

Im looking for a good quality self inflating pad to put in my jeep grand cherokee. It will be for me and my grandson for short lake camping trips.

Anyone have a recommendation for pads or matteress for the back of my cherokee?

Thanks

HHappy Summer


----------



## donnaleecam (May 27, 2019)

We have 3. An aero bed(twin) and a Coleman(double) Both are many years old and work great. We have another one with an attached pillow that I don't really like. Have fun!


----------

